
Is This the World's First Ever Android PC? - tefo-mohapi
http://www.iafrikan.com/2016/04/28/remix-mini-is-this-the-worlds-first-ever-android-pc/
======
64bitbrain
My co worker bought this last week and he brought to work and we were testing
it out. Few thoughts

1\. We tried Apps like Netfix, Youtube and twitch. The device plays does 1080p
really good, however, there were some moments where we can see some sluggish
behavior.

2\. The Chrome browser experience was not that good. I tried it myself, there
is no zoom?! I went to hacker news and I usually zoom, I couldn't do it. First
every site opens in mobile format. Why? I thought this a Desktop? I request a
desktop website for mlg.tv and video streaming was terrible. Firefox couldn't
even load the video.

3\. File explorer thingy is nice.

4\. Installing an App was really smooth.

5\. Needs a better desktop window manager. In case of twitch I had to like
click on precise hidden location to get full screen working, otherwise you can
see a back button toolbar on top of screen.

